# Ultima Polymer



## Calvin M. (Nov 16, 2014)

Recently Purchased an "Ultima Polymer" slingshot from Simple-Shot.com as as usual great and fast shipping, the slingshot is not nearly as slippery as the reviews on the website. The slingshot feels GREAT and i love the 3G forktips allowing all types of bands to be attached. Two problems i have encountered are, one, of you use looped tube bands and try and fast draw with the bands not aligned on the fork-tips properly you will hit the fork on the side of the mis-alignment, also i have to use extra rubber at the forks to attach the bands to the slingshot for some reason. Other than that its an excellent slingshot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Try drawing with the the handle pointed outward to align the bands.


----------



## Calvin M. (Nov 16, 2014)

That was my error, i knew you had to do that but when your going so fast to shoot you can get careless and thats what happened  No problems anymore though


----------

